

Satire/Parody Distinction—Can Satire Ever Be Fair Use? (2006) [pdf] - pflats
http://apps.americanbar.org/litigation/committees/intellectual/roundtables/0506_outline.pdf

======
pflats
I saw a lot of confusion on the distiction between parody (generally okay,
relatively easier defense) and satire (sometimes okay, relatively harder
defense) in the Psy and Copyright discussion thread. I've found this document
from an American Bar Association roundtable quite informative for exploring
the distinction.

Of course, nothing is cut and dry here, and you'll always want to weigh how
much you want to risk having to pay for legal representation vs. how much you
want to produce this new work.

